# Angle groove on a router table?



## greendave (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi all, I've been using a handheld router Dewalt D26204K with a shop made jig to route an angle groove but i'm looking to upgrade to a router table and wondered the best way of doing this? Maybe a wedge attached to the fence that it would run along? Any ideas would be great as I dont want to over complicate it.

thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

since there is so much information missing.. I'll hazard a guess..
tilting table top...
Horizontal Tilt-top Router Table Project / Rockler How-to


----------



## greendave (Oct 31, 2016)

Stick486 said:


> since there is so much information missing.. I'll hazard a guess..
> tilting table top...


Thanks for the link but I'd rather not have to build a table to acheive this. What information is missing?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The wedge will work as long as the groove goes all the way through and you can hold the work firmly attached to the wedge. More info and maybe a photo of one you've already done would help. It would also be nice if we had a name to refer to you by.


----------



## greendave (Oct 31, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The wedge will work as long as the groove goes all the way through and you can hold the work firmly attached to the wedge. More info and maybe a photo of one you've already done would help. It would also be nice if we had a name to refer to you by.


Yep the groove goes all the way through. The component is 220 x 120 mm x 25mm and the groove is about 25mm from the edge. I'll be making hundreds of these so need a way to make easy safe and repeatable cuts. I was thinking of a sled that runs in the T Track slot and has a wedge at one end for the component to sit on then a toggle clamp to hold it in place.

I'm Dave by the way


----------



## greendave (Oct 31, 2016)

Excuse the poor artwork but hopefully this gives you a better idea


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

This fence will chop a sample to almost any angle.
If the cutter is small and shallow, the cuts will be blind, also at any angle.
They can be stopped as well.
The carriage slides on 4" oak beams, clad with 1/4" thick phenolic.
No metal on metal.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dave I would just attach a piece to the fence that would support that piece at the right height and then clamp a straightedge to the table for the other side so that the work piece stays firmly against the fence. If you click on my Uploads button (down below my user name) you'll see the home made fence I am using. The faces come off quickly and slide together or apart to keep the opening close to the size of the bit. With this design you could have one set of faces for routing this piece and still be able to quickly and easily replace them with standard faces for regular routing.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

greendave said:


> Thanks for the link but I'd rather not have to build a table to acheive this. *What information is missing*?


edge, rebate, dado etc...


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

If it is an angle groove you want why not do it on a table saw.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Using a trim router with an angled base, run it along long lengths of wood then cut them to size, or as has been suggested use the table saw. The tilt base shown is a Makita, part of the RTO700CX3 kit


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

How long are your pieces...?


----------



## greendave (Oct 31, 2016)

Short pieces, only 220mm and 120mm wide.


----------



## greendave (Oct 31, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Dave I would just attach a piece to the fence that would support that piece at the right height and then clamp a straightedge to the table for the other side so that the work piece stays firmly against the fence. If you click on my Uploads button (down below my user name) you'll see the home made fence I am using. The faces come off quickly and slide together or apart to keep the opening close to the size of the bit. With this design you could have one set of faces for routing this piece and still be able to quickly and easily replace them with standard faces for regular routing.


Yep thanks I think this is probably the easiest option.


----------



## greendave (Oct 31, 2016)

rjtwin501 said:


> If it is an angle groove you want why not do it on a table saw.


Don't have a table saw, only my mft with the Ts55. It would be more hassle I think making multiple cuts to get the required groove width.


----------



## mikelawson113 (Sep 25, 2015)

How about a jig with an angled table that you set the workpiece into and then run your hand router across.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the table saw for a cut like this. Tilt the blade, not the work piece. The angle range is 45-90 if the blade tilts left and fence is on the right. But you can cut the other angles by placing the fence on the left of the blade. I have a wonderful double blade that cuts a quarter inch and 3/8ths groove that is great for this but a good dado set will do as well and can be fitted to exact width, albiet with an irritating method.


----------



## mikelawson113 (Sep 25, 2015)

mikelawson113 said:


> How about a jig with an angled table that you set the workpiece into and then run your hand router across.
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


I guess that's what you're doing now, tried to delete but can't ...




Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## pcorona (Aug 21, 2015)

Check Woodhaven https://woodhaven.com/collections/angle-ease


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Maybe you could make something like I used to route parts at a 45... http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/101010-how-dress-up-columns-2.html#post1327041


----------

